# Frying Meats...



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi all,

Im just wondering how many of you fry your foods?

Im currently bulking and fry almost everything i eat in extra virgin olive oil.

Ommelett for breaky is done in frying pan, then chicken/steak/turkey for evening meal is done the same.

Is there anything wrong with this? I have always thought that its fine as extra virgin olive oil is good fats isnt it?

Cheers

Gaz


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Not good to heat olive oil mate. Use saturated fats for frying/cooking, much more stable under intense heat. Unsaturated fats oxidate at high temperature, and become rancid very quickly. Coconut oil, or Butter are what I use. Just rub the around the pan to grease it.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

B|GJOE said:


> Not good to heat olive oil mate. Use saturated fats for frying/cooking, much more stable under intense heat. Unsaturated fats oxidate at high temperature, and become rancid very quickly. Coconut oil, or Butter are what I use. Just rub the around the pan to grease it.


i use a palm oil...like you say just a quick rub round the pan...not sure if its any good (heat stability wise) or not...?


----------



## bawny (Jan 25, 2009)

I use fry lite. Great stuff.


----------



## dog5566 (May 28, 2008)

i use fry light, made with sunflower oil, tast nice and go's a long way..


----------



## mph (Jul 4, 2009)

There is some new olivio out specially for frying, sunflower oil with like 20% olive oil in it. I've got a sprayer and just fill it up with that. Use a decent non stick and your sorted. I can only eat steak fried.


----------

